# Engine codes



## mikey gto (Jun 14, 2011)

I need some help here,I have a 67 gto that someone put a 350 in.I have been looking around for the correct 400 and found one on craiglist but not sure if it is date correct.Here is what he sent me.
block-107353 WS
BACK BY DIST-86133 J296 D

INTAKE-9786286 KO66

HEADS-670 D KO46

MANIFOLDS-9777646-LH2
9777642-RH2

MY SERIAL # IS 242677K105992


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

HI Mikey

Taking it by the numbers - J296 on the date code says the block was cast on October 29, 1966 --- correct for model year 67. Code WS indicates for 67 a 400 out of an A-body car with a 4 speed (make sure the casting code behind the passenger side cylinder bank reads 9786133),

So far so good.

Heads: 670 is correct for 67 (670 was 67 only so that's easy)

Intake date code K066 (November 6, 1966) is also model year 67.

If your car was originally a 4-speed car, then this motor is dead on correct.

Bear


----------



## mikey gto (Jun 14, 2011)

*tHANK yOU*

He is telling me that this is a total rebuilt with only the best.He is asking 3k.good deal or not ? would this make my 67 worth that much more ?And yes my car is a 4 speed.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

One thing I'd be concerned about on a rebuild, is what pistons did he use? A factory spec 67 400 is going to have a hard time running on today's pump gas without going into detonation. If this is a show only car, or race car (race gas), it won't matter but if you're planning on driving it regularly it could be a concern.

As far as whether or not it's a good deal, I'll leave that up to you  My definition of a good deal is one where both buyer and seller are happy with the arrangement. It's a balancing act. You have to judge for yourself what it's worth to you to have a 'correct' engine, how easy they are to find, your personal budget, etc.

Bear


----------



## mikey gto (Jun 14, 2011)

Ok so I made a deal with this guy and I will now have a correct motor for my car,With this deal I also am getting a extra complete 4 speed set up everything you need including a 4 speed console and drive shaft, 2 67 bucket seats,orginal 8 track tape player,extra dash incert, 4 14" pontiac wheels,anyone need any of this stuff let me know.


----------

